# IronX vs. Dragon's Breath vs. Korrosol....



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Which is best? Also any other PH neutral iron decontaminators?


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

JamesCotton said:


> Which is best? Also any other PH neutral iron decontaminators?


I use AB purple rain as its a local company and it does a brilliant job I think


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

I used Korrosol over the weekend and wasnt that impressed, the car is nearly 2 years old, is washed regularly but has never been decontaminated with a fall out remover, the korrosol hardly removed anything and apart from on the actual brake disc there wasnt much coming off the wheels. Maybe there was nothing there to remove???

I think i will take a look at Iron X next time.

Oh ye, the Korrosol bottle also broke which wasted half the product !!!!


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

After being impressed with other products from them, I have some Orchard autocare iron cleanse. I haven't done a full decontamination yet, only a panel and it worked well. It sort of sticks to the surface which is different to any others I have tried. If you like it runny like the others, you can dilute with water. I can confirm it still bleeds like crazy when you use a 1 to 1 dilution on wheels. Only downside is postage cost but if you buy enough stuff, postage is free (I got it from a shop when I was in NI so haven't tried ordering online yet).


----------



## ashton1 (May 7, 2013)

I've been using Billbury and it works great, not used the others so can't compare but had no prob's with the Billbury!


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

djgregory said:


> I used Korrosol over the weekend and wasnt that impressed, the car is nearly 2 years old, is washed regularly but has never been decontaminated with a fall out remover, the korrosol hardly removed anything and apart from on the actual brake disc there wasnt much coming off the wheels. Maybe there was nothing there to remove???
> 
> I think i will take a look at Iron X next time.
> 
> Oh ye, the Korrosol bottle also broke which wasted half the product !!!!


I would get the iron x before you run out of Korrosol. Iron x works there's no doubt about it so would be easy to see how well the Korrosol works when compared.

Bilt hamber isn't the sort of company that make unfounded claims ime so I would think there was nothing/ very little to react with.


----------



## TW15T3D (Apr 14, 2013)

+1 for purple rain, still had bleeding even after I had snow foamed and rinsed twice


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

TW15T3D said:


> +1 for purple rain, still had bleeding even after I had snow foamed and rinsed twice


A alkalie product will not remove any iron particles, well at least if they are stuck on the paint.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

My other half used Car-Chem Revolt yesterday and was impressed by it (but says it still stinks!)


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

rayner said:


> I would get the iron x before you run out of Korrosol. Iron x works there's no doubt about it so would be easy to see how well the Korrosol works when compared.
> 
> Bilt hamber isn't the sort of company that make unfounded claims ime so I would think there was nothing/ very little to react with.


Maybe there wasn't much to react with :wall:

Or maybe it was because the wheels are black powdercoated and the main body is red and it didn't show up as i was expecting it to?


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

djgregory said:


> Maybe there wasn't much to react with :wall:
> 
> Or maybe it was because the wheels are black powdercoated and the main body is red and it didn't show up as i was expecting it to?


Probably. I can't see anything on my black car at all. I always wipe an area with a white mf cloth to see if its doing anything :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Having recently conducted a test of Dragon's Breath vs. a couple of competitors (none of the ones you mention as it happens!) it has now become by default iron remover... http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?id=6471

It's the only iron remover i've used that I can actually achieve a 90% clean touchless wash, very impressive!


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Natalie said:


> My other half used Car-Chem Revolt yesterday and was impressed by it (but says it still stinks!)


The carchem product is not pH neutral like iron x


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Honestly, is it a big thing if a product is PH neutral or not? Trafic film removers are highly alkaline and they don´t destroy the paint.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Porta said:


> Honestly, is it a big thing if a product is PH neutral or not? Trafic film removers are highly alkaline and they don´t destroy the paint.


Removes lsp though


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

If someone made a product that went purple easily everyone would think it was amazing. 

If someone made a product that didn't go purple much at all everyone would think it was crap.

The ease/speed at which these products go purple does not tell you how effective they are. It's worth bearing that in mind...


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

JamesCotton said:


> Removes lsp though


Ah right, I only use it every 6 months or so and when re-waxing anyway so not a huge issue for me.


----------



## ianfinny (Jan 2, 2013)

Iron x is my favourite have tried others and it out preforms them. PH neutral also


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Nanoman said:


> If someone made a product that went purple easily everyone would think it was amazing.
> 
> If someone made a product that didn't go purple much at all everyone would think it was crap.
> 
> The ease/speed at which these products go purple does not tell you how effective they are. It's worth bearing that in mind...


Which is why all fallout removers should undergo the iron x test. Or alternatively just respray the panel with the chosen product, if it still reacts badly chuck it in the bin and get iron x out lol


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Porta said:


> Honestly, is it a big thing if a product is PH neutral or not? Trafic film removers are highly alkaline and they don´t destroy the paint.


It's not be really a big thing but the whole point behind iron x was that it was a pH neutral fallout remover. It was the only one, everything else was acid. The bleeding was more coincidental than anything. The downside was cost. So if you are willing to buy a product which is acid, why get the bleeding ones because they cost a load more but do exactly the same thing as the cheap acid products. If the product isnt neutral, the bleed really is just an expensive gimmick.


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

TEASER ALERT!










We are currently testing a new iron remover that is pH neutral, it also removes grime and traffic film but best of all it does not smell like rotting ryno ass.

So far it has out performed every product we have put up against it.

Out next month!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ashton1 said:


> I've been using Billbury and it works great, not used the others so can't compare but had no prob's with the Billbury!


that's a wheel cleaner not an iron fallout remover so you can't compare tbh..
always use a normal wheel cleaner before a fallout remover though - I've seen a lot of people spray a fallout remover onto bone dry wheels, this isn't a fair product test imo..


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

7MAT said:


> TEASER ALERT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or bring out now so I can buy some?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Only tried the IronX but if the Korrosol is as good as their other products I would happily buy some. BH say it is PH neutral


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

I found korrosol to be just as good as iron x:thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Test of IronX and the BH http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=283775 both appear to be very good products


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

So Bilt Hamber Korrosol is PH neutral? can anyone confirm this?


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

lowejackson said:


> Only tried the IronX but if the Korrosol is as good as their other products I would happily buy some. *BH say it is PH neutral*


they say PH controlled, is that the same as neutral?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I would assume they mean it is paint safe and so far, I do not remember anyone stating the BH damaged their wheels or did less than a good job. Maybe it is worth a quick call to Bilt Hamber, I have always found them to be very helpful.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Ok, looking to get VP dragons breath, that is PH neutral isnt it?


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

JamesCotton said:


> Ok, looking to get VP dragons breath, that is PH neutral isnt it?


yes, like every product in their range :thumb:


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

123HJMS said:


> yes, like every product in their range :thumb:


Dragons breath, yes. Every other product, Errrr no.


----------



## Waylander-A4 (May 29, 2013)

Korrosol on my mrs BMW Coupe

safe on paint


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

It best not smell like a rhino's ass mr britemax just ordered a gallon :lol:


----------



## Waylander-A4 (May 29, 2013)

suspal said:


> It best not smell like a rhino's ass mr britemax just ordered a gallon :lol:


Its not that unpleasant sickly sweet smell very thick and soapy to the touch

must have a lot to do 1 1ltr bottle did both my families 1 series BMW's


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

no mention of Orchard Autocare's Iron Cleanse, it is a concentrate formulation that means you dilute it 1:1 for heavy use and will dilute upto 5:1 if you want it like some of the others out there. It also will clean general grime as well.

Its a pH neutral formulation and safe on wheels and body. When using an acid it will react with metal so you really should neutralise the surfaces after to stop any reaction. price wise as it dilute it is also the most cost effective product on the market !!




























a wee review

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=299584&highlight=iron+cleanse


----------



## Dazzy130/VXR (Dec 5, 2005)

I use Korrosol have been for some time now, with no complaints

Used it today on a van, that's probably never been washed :doublesho


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab (Apr 11, 2008)

If ours doesn't work more quickly/efficently than the others we offer a full refund - we like testing we do!


----------



## Gtiracer (Jul 17, 2008)

I've never used Korrosol but the only two I have used are Iron-x and Wolf Decon Gel and I found Iron-x noticeably better


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Nanoman said:


> The ease/speed at which these products go purple does not tell you how effective they are. It's worth bearing that in mind...


...and nowhere near enough emphasis on personal safety either 

Regards,
Steve


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Lowiepete said:


> ...and nowhere near enough emphasis on personal safety either
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


I never see discussion of personal safety on detailing world. Seems that most people barely even read the label, much less care beyond that.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

adjones said:


> I never see discussion of personal safety on detailing world. Seems that most people barely even read the label, much less care beyond that.


I read them, to see if they can't be used in certain parts of the car


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

you obviously have not been looking at ours. we have full h&S info and mads are available to everyone (they will be up on our site soon)

check out pics in the Orchard Autocare section of Iron Cleanse in action diluted 1:1 in a wheel that has not been washed for 6 months and 10k miles.


----------

